# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  snackbots, snack-carrying robots, PepsiCo, Inc., Harrison, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - PepsiCo, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

PepsiCo’s self-driving snack delivery robot

Published on Jan 3, 2019




> Meet the Hello Goodness #Snackbot: A self-driving snack-delivery robot serving students at the University of the Pacific.


Article "PepsiCo is rolling out a fleet of robots to bring snacks to college students"
Order on the app, pick up around campus

by Makena Kelly
January 4, 2019

----------

